# Allergies/Sensitivities



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

How many of you have experienced increasing sensitivities to things- i.e. foods, chemicals, molds, mildew, pollen, animal dander etc., since you've had fibro? What are they, and how soon after developing fibro did you notice them?Also, did any of you have an experience with Candida? Of those with candida sensitivity, how many of you also have IBS, and did you develop more allergies after your problem with Candida? The latter seems to be true with me, in that I noticed burning in my eyes & nose when I get near i.e., weed & feed, chlorine, moth balls, paint thinner, polish remover, etc., around the same time I was having trouble with Candida and to this day. I also became more sensitive to certain foods, mainly those that contain citric acid. I always had sneezed at pepper & dust, but other than having a stomach ache after eating spaghetti, nothing else seemed to bother me before. Anxious to hear from you all. ------------------


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Dear Moldie, I do have sensativities. I alsohave IBS. The fibro and IBS go hand in hand.I cannot eat mexican food or drink margaritias anymore, and I use to for years.My skin becomes sensative to whatever I puton it, cleansers, makeup, ect. Right nowI have many spasams in my neck and shouldersand it is causing a headache that has beengoing on for 4 days....any suggestions fora long term headache...help...my lower backhurts too all the way down to my knee. I amgoing to an accupunctionist...wht do you think of this treatment? TISS


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Tiss, Unfortunately, I'm afraid I will not be much help for you in the headache department. Do you think they are tension headaches caused by trying to deal with the other pains in your body or did you get them spontaneously before you had the other pains?If you have the typical severe migraine headaches, ( I believe caused by vessel spasming and insufficient flow of oxygen to the brain) which I thankfully don't seem to get, you may have to search for migraine treatment from a doctor for a med, or perhaps learn about it on the internet first. I know that their are suggested dietary changes you can make for migraines, such as cutting out caffiene, alcohol, cheese, chocolate, etc. If you get the common brain fog, as I do sometimes, it is a matter of going into a quiet, darkened room and lying down with your eyes closed, away from stimulization even for 10-30min time-out, unless you fall asleep of course, and then you usually will feel better when you wake up (of course this is suggested for migranes too, but it is an automatic response in effort to deal with the pain). As far as accupuncture goes, I've been curious about that myself. I've heard mixed responses. I have gone to a good chiropractor when I had my bad neck and shoulder pain with good results. You have to get one who is informed about fibro and will treat you by warming up your muscles first, and working them out after. Gentle trigger point massage techniques might work well, as well as slow gentle neck exercises you should be doing as soon as you get up, and through-out the day as needed. After I was through the initial painful stage, I said good-bye to my chiropracter and continued the exercise and treatment with a "bed buddy" microwaveable roll and trigger-point therapy with the "thera-cane" for those hard to reach pressure point areas. This has worked rather well, and I have not needed to go back to the chiropracter for well over a year. If you try that accupuncturist, let me know how you do. Good luck to you. Oh, do you also get post-nasal drip with your sensitivies, and is your break-out on your face more like a rash or acne/both? Good luck to you and hope to hear from you again. We've got to keep this board active. For us that have both problems, it is nice to have both boards connected.------------------


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 1999)

Well, I have this adorable dog and I have never, ever, ever been allergic to dogs! Would you believe that now, if I pet him for a long time, and rub my arm on him, or if he gets in my lap, i break out in a very itchy rash. As long as I go wash after giving him a rub, I am okay. This just started a few months back and we have had him for 2 years. I couldn't believe it. My kids were devistated thinking we would have to get rid of him. I told them that we wouldn't, I just have to watch what I do and wash up! He's such a cutie, I couldn't give him up. Thank goodness he doesn't cause sneezing and runny noses!!!!!!!! Lynne


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 1999)

I have allergies now, too. In fact, that was my first symptom before the onset of the Chronic Fatigue and Fibromyalgia. I am sensitive/allergic to chlorine, cats, all body care products, makeup, molds, foods, wheat especially, some synthetic fabrics and synthetic materials used in the manufacturing of a foam type product. For the first 3 or 4 years the allergies were at the level of life threatening, however I can now report that they have subsided to a large degree. I am not sure what to attribute that to...whether it is all of the vitamins that I now take or the fact that I moved from the state I was living in to one less known for airborne allergens. I still can't take showers due to the chlorine - the filters on the market that are supposed to remove all of the chlorine in the water don't seem to be strong enough for my needs. Anyone have any suggestions for a whole house water filter? They are so expensive and I have been searching for a cheaper alternative. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

